

Time Series Accuracy – Graphite vs. RRDTool - gtrubetskoy
http://grisha.org/blog/2015/05/04/recording-time-series/

======
zaroth
How about instead of reporting the 'rate' of sales per minute to Graphite,
just report the count of sales since the last report. Then set the aggregation
method to 'count', and problem solved?

~~~
gtrubetskoy
You probably mean 'sum', 'count' doesn't look like a valid aggregation method
according to Graphite docs. Storing the sum would indeed provide a way to
update the datapoints later by simply adding to the total. (I don't believe
RRDTool allows that thought).

But it doesn't solve the Graphite problem - if two reports come in during the
same step, you still lose the first one.

